# 50 Gal Planted



## Cole1856 (Jan 5, 2013)

*50 Gal Planted Need help with aquascape!!*

Hey all! Proud to present my first aquarium. I have always hated the look of fake plants and decorations so i decided to dive head first into the world of planted tanks! Little did i know how much i had bit off! The last photo is the current configuration but it looks a little awkward to me. Not sure what to do with the foreground, how far back my drift wood should be. should i get a background so the "empty space"gets filled in?? Any thoughts are welcome!
Stock: 
2- platinum angels
3- blue German rams
4- neon tetras
1- Red platty
3- pineapple sword tails 
4- Golden long fin danos
1- albino corry
1- bamboo shrimp

When i bought the stand and tank on craigslist they were both the ugly brown you see here.


After painting and a bit of Re-Scaping


I had a lot of empty space to fill, so i cheated and bought some plastic decorations. although i plan on replacing those with driftwood.


After i started filling it in a bit more


Finally got rid of the plastic. All natural driftwood  But it looks so empty now! any advice on plants for the mid-foreground? what should i do with the substrate? dwarf grass? moss? thanks!


----------



## Cole1856 (Jan 5, 2013)

Unfortunately i never took photos till it was partially set-up. When i purchased the aquarium off craigslist it looked old, funky and not up to par with the rest of my house. (originally the whole thing was that ugly brown color)


----------



## Cole1856 (Jan 5, 2013)

After i finished painting and a bit of re-scaping


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## BryansGirl420 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool piece of driftwood. Definitely looks better painted black. 
I'd say go for a background! It can't possibly take away from all those nice plants


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looking real good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

That tank will fill in with time.. Otherwise looking good as it! You might look into some vals (I have them coming out of my ears).. Caboma or hygrophilia will fill those gaps and all are easy to grow even under med-low light conditions.


----------

